# New horse very anxious and clingy with other horses on the yard



## hollyjones (8 May 2013)

I have just bought a 4 year old lovely mare off a friend who bred her. I have actually been riding her since she was broken last summer, but only very infrequently and she has never put a foot wrong.

She moved onto the yard on Saturday and the main problem has been she is very clingy with the other horses, she went mental when she was turned out alone, so she's now in with another mare, but the mare can't be brought in as she won't be left alone in the field.

Tonight I took her in the outdoor school which is hidden from the yard and fields and she just would not concentrate as she was so anxious to be with the other horses. When she was stood with me she was ok, but when I was asking her to go out on the lunge she was going ballistic, screaming for them and careering round. I then got on her and she was constantly calling out for the others, napping and getting very irate. I've only hacked her out with others, I can tell she'll be a nightmare on her own!

Is this likely to be just down to insecurity of being in a new home? How long do horses tend to settle in and relax in new homes?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (8 May 2013)

This isn't unusual behavior for a young horse in a new home and it sounds like she has only ever been at the home where she was born until you bought her. Don't forget that horses are herd animals and although some are quite happy being in the field on their own, some never learn to cope with it.


----------



## Jools2345 (8 May 2013)

i would work her and hack her with other horses for at least a couple of weeks and then only ask her to go and work without other horses if she is really settled and relaxed.

my mare is fine alone but i dont know why it is expected of them to be ok turned out alone, they are herd animals.

as she settles and you do more together i would expect the being worked without other horses around to improve. dont forget when you are working her she is not alone she is with you-at 4yrs she is still a baby though and a change of yard is a big thing


----------



## hollyjones (8 May 2013)

Faracat said:



			This isn't unusual behavior for a young horse in a new home and it sounds like she has only ever been at the home where she was born until you bought her. Don't forget that horses are herd animals and although some are quite happy being in the field on their own, some never learn to cope with it.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. Yeah she definitely has only been at the same home with the same horses.

We're introducing a mare to her field every few days until 4 are together, the owner's 3 and her so then at least she shouldn't be alone if one or two come out!

In her last place, even when schooling she could see the others, i guess it's the first time in her life she has ever been alone out of sight of other horses when she was in that school tonight!


----------



## hollyjones (8 May 2013)

Jools2345 said:



			i would work her and hack her with other horses for at least a couple of weeks and then only ask her to go and work without other horses if she is really settled and relaxed.

my mare is fine alone but i dont know why it is expected of them to be ok turned out alone, they are herd animals.

as she settles and you do more together i would expect the being worked without other horses around to improve. dont forget when you are working her she is not alone she is with you-at 4yrs she is still a baby though and a change of yard is a big thing
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  I wholeheartedly agree with the herd thing, and will never expect her to be happy alone day after day. When she was turned out alone, there was a horse in the next paddock, we just thought for the 1st few days that was the best way, but yeah, within 5 minutes though we put the other horse in with her lol!

Yeah, i think I might be expecting too much, she's great when I'm leading her around the place (apart from the spookiness but no seperation anxiety from the others) and fantastic out hacking with 1 or 2 others so I might do more of that rather than expect her to lunge or school too much on her own for now.


----------



## Clare85 (8 May 2013)

How long has she been at the new yard for? If I were you I wouldn't expect too much of her too soon. Just leave her to really settle in before asking her to do any work, she's obviously a little bit of a worrier and that will be exacerbated as she's so young. I'm sure she will settle down soon but just remember to be nice and patient and let her get there in her own time. If you take her into the school by herself and expect her to start working before she's comfortable then you could have yourself a long term problem as she will associate the school with a stressful and frightening experience. 

I would leave her off work for a couple more weeks and just give her loads of fuss every day and try and stick to a routine as she will take comfort from that as she'll know what's coming. Then very slowly start leading her in hand around the school. Maybe ask a friend to take another horse in with her that she has been turned out with so that she has a bit of company. Then you can gradually build up to lunging and schooling at a nice steady pace. There's no point having a battle early on. If she still keeps turning in on the lunge then try long reining instead so you have an outside rein to support her.

Good luck with her, I'm sure thing will settle down soon


----------



## hollyjones (8 May 2013)

Clare85 said:



			How long has she been at the new yard for? If I were you I wouldn't expect too much of her too soon. Just leave her to really settle in before asking her to do any work, she's obviously a little bit of a worrier and that will be exacerbated as she's so young. I'm sure she will settle down soon but just remember to be nice and patient and let her get there in her own time. If you take her into the school by herself and expect her to start working before she's comfortable then you could have yourself a long term problem as she will associate the school with a stressful and frightening experience. 

I would leave her off work for a couple more weeks and just give her loads of fuss every day and try and stick to a routine as she will take comfort from that as she'll know what's coming. Then very slowly start leading her in hand around the school. Maybe ask a friend to take another horse in with her that she has been turned out with so that she has a bit of company. Then you can gradually build up to lunging and schooling at a nice steady pace. There's no point having a battle early on. If she still keeps turning in on the lunge then try long reining instead so you have an outside rein to support her.

Good luck with her, I'm sure thing will settle down soon 

Click to expand...

Thank you xxx

She only moved on Saturday! I've definitely gone in too deep too quick with her now i realise!! Poor girl! The thing is, she normally loves being worked, and any attention so i thought i was doing the right thing rather than leaving her in the field or stable but i realise i need to just let her chill a bit more and take things a bit more at her pace.

She is a nervy girl, always had quite a lot of nervous energy, how can i help her to trust me more, ie things will be ok, will that just come by being around her with time? 

She's been awful trying to get her bridle on (not like her previously!) she's probably anticipating the stress and nerves, i see now.


----------



## Goldenstar (8 May 2013)

I am not usually in favour in giving horses time off when they move home but the case of a four yo moving for the first time I definatly would give her sometime then do a gentle recap some lunging and longriening about the yard then work with friends around for a while she will settle she needs time to adjust , I would give Protexin over the next month if she had come to me.


----------



## Clare85 (8 May 2013)

I think to gain her trust you just need to take baby steps, take things at a steady pace. Make sure she gets lots of exposure to different parts of the yard but in a quiet and understated way. Some horses just need more time than others. You could try feeding her in the school a couple of times a week to give her a positive experience in there. And when I say time off, I would still spend loads of time with her just grooming or making a fuss of her so she learns that her new home is somewhere she can feel secure and taken care of.

She's probably been bad with her bridle as she feels insecure. Try not going near her with it for a bit and then when you try again, just put it on in the stable the first day and then taking it off again after 5 mins, then the next day lead her around in it for a while then take it off again, etc. She'll learn there's no pressure after a few days. Young horses can be easily upset so just be calm, slow and patient. She will come good in the end x


----------



## RainbowDash (9 May 2013)

Its early days yet. As others have said take it steady it will take her time to settle away from the only home she's ever known.

I would suggest lots of ground work/bonding time.  Grooming, leading her around the yard just spending time together with no pressure.

Hack in company if you can, swapping lead - if not take her out for a walk in hand, find a bit of grass and then head home. 

X


----------



## showpony (9 May 2013)

VERY EARLY Days!!!!!! 
Took 6mths for my 4yo at the time to really find her feet at our current yard.


----------



## Antw23uk (10 May 2013)

Cani ask why Protexin would be useful and which one?  Thanks


----------



## Juniper Jack (14 May 2013)

Think how stressed even a human child would be in a new strange place.  And they would have had advance warning from their parents!  This little girl had no warning that changes were to be made and she has been taken from her birth home and put in a strange place so of course she is desperate for reassurance -- from other horses (even strange ones)!.  

Do not rush her.  Let her process the change, mentally and physically.  She is having to deal with new grass new water, maybe new hay and feed, new horses, new sights and sounds and smells and having to figure it all out for herself.  

Stay with her -- let her know she is your horse and that in this new place you are a constant companion who brings her food, treats, petting, kind words, etc.  Let her be a horse for awhile, don't neglect her but don't ask her for much besides just being a horse for awhile.  

Don't have an agenda other than her.  Yes, she is your horse, but let your agenda be about her, and remember that you are also her human, there to support her.


----------

